# I love this forum but...........



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

It sure does give me anxiety.  

I know I should be practical and objective. 

I know I shouldn't worry so much that I lose sight of everday pleasures.

I know I shouldn't look the other way and get caught with my pants down.

What I also know is my non conformist ideas used to be isolated and scorned. Now I have all you wonderful folks to share my "psychosis". :buds: 

I guess the one thing that is the most frightening and the most exciting is the unkown. I wish we could just pick a date and time for TSHTF like going to the dentist for a root canal. Then I could make a list of items, prepare and get on with life as it should be. It's the waiting and wondering that makes me insane. :banana02: 

The way I see it is one day everyone who thinks were all are a bit confused will be very SORRY :Bawling: for doubting, OR we will all have a lot of interesting stuff for our family to sort through when we are gone from "natural" causes.

In the meantime the suspense is killing me and I'm tired of the funny looks I get. Do you guys ever feel this way?

Thanks to you all for being here and just being brave enough to be yourselves, shared "psychosis" and all!! :grouphug:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Ain't the Internet great? No matter how off-the-wall the interest somewhere on the 'net there are others who share it with you. {laughing}

.....Alan.


----------



## a1cowmilker (Jun 14, 2005)

excellent post. I know that some think I am "out there". What I really hate are people that I know that infer that I am in "sin" doing all this prep stuff. As if I do this instead of trusting the Lord to protect me. These people just don't understand that I am doing all of this prep work because I feel the Lord has lead me to do so. I would love to spend every dime I got my hands on (no, not really) and not be concerned with tomorrow, but this is not the way I was wired. Bless those who don't feel lead to prep, just don't judge me because I feel lead TO do so.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Sometimes I feel like we'll never get our homestead built with all our "preps" in place, gardens up and growing, animals housed, etc. in time for TSHTF. Things are just moving so slowly. (permits, liquidating assets to pay for it, house plans....) Then I realize that where we are now, we're still more prepped than most of our neighbors and for sure more than all of my co-workers in the city and that even just our awareness of how to do things without technology is a huge survival advantage for us. I understand completely when you say "anxiety".


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Other than on the forums I don't even talk about it any more. I did before Y2K but ever since I have just maintained a very low profile. Even my children don't have a clue about the extent that I have prepped. I just got sick of people, including my children, get that far away look in the eyes like there she goes again. All we can do is what we can do. I absolutely don't worry about any of the scenerios because I believe the Lord has led me to be prepared and now I have done the footwork and He will do the rest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

I just go on with life. I'm doing what prepping I can as I can, but beyond that, I see no point in worrying about when and what.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh I use to get lots of anxiety...more than ever when I started hanging out with like minded folks on forums. It seems that we sometimes feed off each other's anxiety but I don't really consider that a bad thing...we make it our business to be well informed, more than the average person and it inspires me to keep my preps built up. I find it comforting to know there are folks that think like me and after a while, the anxiety levels out and I would call it more of an alert feeling. 

Last year when Israel invaded Lebanon, my anxiety level was at it's peak and I was afraid WWIII would be full blown in a month. I think for a few weeks there I lost sight of everyday pleasures while everyone else was just totally unconcerned. I learned to take things in stride after that and now I feel like ladycat...I do all I reasonably can and let it go.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Those of us that take precautions for the future and make preps for hard times are not "doom and gloom". We are "realists" that take measures for hard times. I have a friend whose wife lived within 10 miles of me. Her family always "stocked" because when she and I were growing up you may be snowed in for a week. We always stocked. Now understand that was a way before any of us worried about "terrorists".

I don't lose sleep at night about the "what if's". I sleep well because we have prepared for the interruption of services. If the SHTF there maybe nothing that can be prepared for. 

Take what precautions you can and rest well. If we had a thousand acres and vast gardens, would we sleep better? Many may but I can't do that so I do what I can. Don't go into overload. Rest well hintonlady. Best, NJ Rich


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know I don't have nearly what I'd need, but I'm ahead with information.

And I consider it just living more "old fashioned" - like people restoring old houses, or doing SCA events. Just appreciation of the old ways, that will be good should something happen.

Angie


----------



## cougargnw (Aug 6, 2007)

I used to get worked up about world events when my preps were lacking. I made few sacrafices to ensure the preps got to where I was comfortable (well, not comfy, but without the wife locking me up) and now just keep my ears open and stand ready if something does happen. 
I am one of few, if not the only one I work with that actually keeps up on current events and considers how to get home during a crisis (my work can take me on the road). 
I was asked by one of my coworkers on a recent trip to Texas what was with my extra gear (maps, flashlight, powerbars etc) and I told him If I gotta get back home and things went south,these items would help. He looked at my like I lost it. Oh well.


----------



## homesteadmama (May 30, 2002)

We actually had a discussion at church last Sunday, about starting to have some preps in place. I was amazed at how many of the women there had very little food stored--how few actually cook family meals at home--or know how to cook from scratch the most basic of meals with the most basic of food items. Instead the discussion kept going off on what the families would and would not eat, and why prepping was not all that necessary anymore. And this from a church group that stresses preparedness. It was quite eye opening to me. I don't know if it is the area we live in that is predominently State Workers and Computer folks, that think we are immune from any economic downturn or financial crisis--let alone another harsh winter like the one we had last year, or what. But they did tend to think that the church or the government would take care of them if there was a crisis. Makes me wonder just how people will do when there is a real problem that they are not the least bit prepared for. It did make me more determined than ever to get all my preparedness ducks in a row--and thankful for the incentive that we give one another on this forum! Lynn


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well folks elsewhere get advanced warnings of hurricanes, floods, fires, snowstorms, tornados, etc.. even a few minutes warning. In an Earthquake there is no warning what so ever, it starts and stops with no notice. So that is why I am prepared, but I do not let it run my life.

When I was snowed in for 4 days last winter (I'm at 1,800 ft. in elevation), my biggest inconvience was no internet access (no phone service - dial-up ISP here) so I used my ham radios quite a bit then off of my back up battery bank. No commerical power, oh well I just used the wood stove for heat and made do as if I was back in the field camping and doing fisheries work. I did get to sleep in my own bed every night though!!

Yes some folks think it is weird to prepare for an event, no matter what. They will be the ones that are clueless when something does occur if/ and or when in the future. They keep telling us here on the West Coast that we are overdue for a major Earthquake, and I live near 3 seperate tectonic plates intersect off shore under the Pacific Ocean. We have had Tsunami Evacuation drills and info in the local phonebooks now for the masses as to prepare for at least 72 hours in an emergency. Some folks think that it can't happen here, I guess......


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Hahahaha....'root canal'...that's a good one! But you're right.


----------



## electronrider (Nov 10, 2004)

I have turned my prepping into a hobby. I try real hard not to go to some of the more....radical ( for lack of a better term) preparedness sites around, they seem like they are all at DEFCON 2 and it's all about to happen any time. Wayyyy too much stress in their lives for my taste. I prep what I can, when I can, and read up on the things I am missing. Focusing on all the different possibilities of SHTF or TEOTWAWKI can drive you a little bit crazy, if you let it get to ya. After a while, you will get a bit jaded, and begin to relax. Heck, There are many sites out there that are predicting a MAJOR meltdown within the next 6 months. This alarms new people to these forums. Take a look at some of their old archive posts, there have been people predicting that exact same thing for years now. Just because you agree that the world is not a stable place, and you want to be prepared, does not ean that you have to proclaim " The sky is falling!" every time you see or hear about an event that has potential.


----------



## Lowdown (May 24, 2007)

We live this way, so come what may, we will be as ready as we can be. Living away from the cities is going to be the best prep most people can make. Having your family committed and working with you on preparedness is the next important step. Without that, your not likely to get much accomplished. 

I've known literally dozens of men that were otherwise worthless in a preparedness sense because there wife "didn't approve" of there preps. They never made any progress with there preps. Most have fantasies of taking back control of there family when the time came, some even said they would take there children and leave there wife is something happened. Stupid stuff like that never works. 

Your whole family needs to be involved. For some that might mean passive support for others it may mean more. If your spouse and family are against your preps, do not pass go, do not collect 200 lbs. of rice, fix that problem before you go further. 

Quick fixes and scare tactics WON'T WORK. You need real deal family unity. 

Lowdown3


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the idea of family unity if shtf that is important. If a person were to leave with the kids and no spouse it would mess the kids up. Besides, with disease and danger two adults are better than one. What if one died?

I completely understand the blank look people get and the "here she goes again" thing. I get that all the time. It's sad but I have to choose words wisely, always holding back a bit.

Thank goodness I live on a farm. My DH wouldn't think me odd for keeping a few hundred pounds of wheat and corn in my basement. To him it's just practical and thrifty. Sadly his Dad was a conspiracy nut, which makes preparedness in an uncertain world look bad to him. 

Yesterday I got a message on my phone. It was a TEST of a district wide message system for my sons school. It is set up for mass announcements and emergencies. We are VERY rural so the need of this freaks me out. Any of you hear about this in your areas? I DON'T LIKE IT! Been trying to ease DH into homeschool idea. That just made me feel more urgent.


----------



## a1cowmilker (Jun 14, 2005)

I hate to even mention this. But, I am going to anyway.

I think the right person with the wrong spouse could have them locked up these days if they over prepped. Things can be blown out of reason and next thing you know you are put in an institution for observation.

A lady I knew in church once was locked up for a week because she was too religious. Her husband was not a believer and he was getting sick of it. Fortunately, the shrinks said she was little over board in her thinking but not nuts. That alone makes my blood boil. :flame: 

This being said, if I prepped, and I am not saying that I do, I would so keep my mouth shut. I only keep a little stuff around because I hate going to the store.  

"the little red hen"


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

electronrider said:


> I have turned my prepping into a hobby.


Exactly how we have been looking at it as well. It cuts out the gloom and doom part of it and allows you to walk into the reality and peace of mind in prepping. 

You can't be prepared for everything, but _any thing _ is something more than you had before you did it. 

Like Angie said, information is as big a part of prepping as stocking up. That information can save your life as much as your supplies. Things like how to prepare, what type of things you really need, what to do when there's no doctor or dentist, what you need for emergencies, how to keep communication, etc. Planning ahead makes the actual preparing ahead feasible and sound. 

Preparedness encompasses a whole lot of areas other than keeping up with the current news and speculations of when SHTF. If you listen to those, you'll be convinced it all will start tomorrow. The fact is, no one really knows so that's why you prepare so you have peace of mind when it does hit and not have to go bonkers over wondering when it will hit.  

Start a plan, start gathering items and just do what you can do. You can't sacrifice today for tomorrow, but you can keep tomorrow in mind while you live today.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

I just tell people that I buy in bulk to save money. Part of buying in bulk is having good storage skills and rotating your stock. I love the feeling of not having to worry about going to the store if there's a storm of any kind  coming. I've got wood for 2+ winters and don't even shudder at the thought of being isolated for any length of time. My hobby is homesteading and self-sufficiency. After all I'm not completely convinced our food supply is safe much less reliable. I keep trying to cultivate a circle of like minded folks, you know for group buys and the like. Who can afford to depend on daily trips to the grocery store anyway? I'm laughing all the way to my pantry!


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

I tell people that I buy in bulk because I have up to eight kids at a time plus we live 30 minutes from the closest store. It saves me money all the way around. We try to do a big shopping trip once per month other than that dh picks up milk and eggs on his way home from work as needed. As far as other aspects self sufficiency is our goal along with living as green as possible. We would love to go totally solar, we are a long way from that.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Now that we moved out of the city I get alot fewer looks and comments when we do our monthly "big shopping trip". The few people who joke about "WOW, you feeding an army?" I just say that I just moved and I'm restocking the pantry, not a lie. They don't need to know that I shop like that every few weeks!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

YoungOne - and they don't know how large the pantry is - do they :shrug: 

Angie


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Angie - 

You are absolutely correct. A pantry to some might be nothing more than a closet with shelves. To others nothing less than a finnished basement will do. I fit somewere in the middle (since I don't have a basement  ).


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

We used to stress big time. We've calmed down a lot. Partially because we've prepped some, and partially because the adrenaline glands seem to get tired of pumping out all that anxiety juice 

We told the kids that if the economy tanks they can come here. We don't really tell anyone else what we do.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I just don't talk about "stocking up" . . . .except here.

It discusts me when I hear some of the flipent attitudes of those who could care less ......... and the next meal is (of course) at mickey donalds.

When and if things get out of hand, I shure want to stay very low profile---and out of those idiots way.

When they run out of their ciggys, beer, and no mickydees . . . . . .they are gonna be in a very foul mood-----watch out.
Oh ya . . . .their gas tank is empty too......................


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I think I am percieved as more anxious than I really am because I try to plan for likely scenerios. I like to go to the hardcore survival sites just for fun and entertainment because everything is about guns and bugging out. Livin' off the land ya know, GO WOLVERINES!!!. 

I used to think that was prepping and I think self defense and security are very important but other things are important too. Like doing without some modern convienences, things we have come to depend too much on. The panic from losing these things would cause more harm than the loss itself, people have lost so much self sufficency. 

Skills are important too, esp primative skills. I am amazed at the differnance between home econ. classes now and when I was a kid. We had to learn to sew, and how to make bread and cake from scratch. Now they open cans, if that, at least that's what I"ve heard. 

Just making a decision is a feat in itself for many people today. If a tree made a hole in a roof how many would think to cover it with a tarp instead of letting water in to make more damage. Who would sit trapped in their driveway instead of cutting up a tree that is blocking the road. 

People don't think or react anymore, they are sheep in every sense of the word. And they don't work well together or organize tasks in case of an emergency, this in spite of the fact the word "team" had been chanted at practically every workplace in amercia. Take the superdome fiasco in NO. People just crapped everywhere, there was no group decision to make a latrine, make sleeping areas, ect. This wasn't the first natural disaster to hit our country but to my knowledge it has to be the first time in modern history we acted like savages in a third world country, shooting at people that are trying to rescue you. Stealing big screen TV's in spite of the fact YOU HAVE NO HOME!!!!oneone1 ANd to make matters worse, the media made excuses for and condoned the behaviour. 

I'm not anxious anymore, I am despondent that we have sunken this far as a country. As far as I'm concerned it already has hit the fan. 



But not to worry, Stockdale said in a speach once (I am told) that the first ones to go (in a prison war camp) are the postive thinkers. Yep that's right, they are always thinking that they will be rescued the next holiday, trying to keep up spirits. Then when it doesn't happen they mentally give up. I wish I could find a link to the actual speech. 

If that is true then I am in good shape.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Jim-mi said:


> When they run out of their ciggys, beer, and no mickydees . . . . . .they are gonna be in a very foul mood-----watch out.
> Oh ya . . . .their gas tank is empty too......................


 That's the truth!!! Last winter when Seattle got hit with the big wind storm, there were fights at the few gas stations that actually had gas AND the power still on to pump it. It was even more motiviation for us to keep quietly prepping our home, while we listened to the reports of people in homes with no way to heat them, no food in the cupboards, and worst of all, killing themselves by using their BBQ grills inside to cook! The radio played "neighbor to neighbor" coverage, 24 hours for several days, taking calls from folks caught with nothing prepared and begging for help. We did help out several people by giving them firewood from our very large stash, but there sure were very few govt agencies able to help except those few shelters that were created.


----------



## Argent Farms (Apr 21, 2006)

I convinced my wife of the need to prep in small doses. First I just said "Boy. one of those little crank radios with the weather band sure would be useful out here in the country". Then I'd say "I hate wasting all that food from the garden, I think I'll build some shelves in the root cellar and start canning some of that stuff". Next it was "Boy, if the power goes out we'd be happy with some bottled water around, wouldn't we?".

Little comments like that every now and then, now she is more than likely to spot holes in our preps and bring them to my attention!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I just figure I'll prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

What it comes down to, is how prepared are you?

If we had another 5 year recession and you lost your job:

- Do you have enough cash in the bank to go for 6 months till you can find another job? (6 months average unemployment for skilled workers according to last DOL figures)
- How are you going to cover your rent/mortgage
- Can you go live with your parents?
- How fat are you? Will you really starve to death? (Most Americans even in poverty are pretty obese)
- Can you afford transportation to work?
- Will you be able to afford a drink of clean water?


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

Of the two of us, I am the more "serious" about prepping. When we first got together I'd buy three or four of most basics and replenish them after one or two of an item had been used. Little by little this practice rubbed off on him.

But when I started reading homesteading forums and survival/emergency sites, he'd roll his eyes and tell me I was getting "radical." I just kept plodding along and gradually he got curious about what everyone was saying.

So time and quiet persistance has won him over. As for neighbors and family, we don't bother to say anything anymore. Our time and energy is better spent doing what works for us. 

We don't have or desire all the STUFF that most of the "Civilized" world clamors after. We know how to plant, grow, harvest, preserve, cook, sew, repair, build, conserve, recycle, hunt, fish, irrigate, heat, cool, nurse/medicate and entertain ourselves.

The life we have and are creating gives us contentment, joy, peace and security.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I have found my own anxiety levels ratcheting up a bit in the past six, eight months. No particular reason, really. Where I live we are at the end of the supply chain, and having plenty of groceries on hand is pretty common. Every fall I stock up at the bulk store, and I am in the midst of canning what I can preserve. I know my small family is in good shape, as far as food goes, compared to the majority of Americans, by far. 

I do wish for a wood stove, and more fuel storage. And I think we should invest more in certain items that are used frequently here-not to mention ammo and whatnot. I am pretty certain that my hub would remain employed-where he works, it's pretty much a given the oil has to come on down that pipeline no matter what happens elsewhere in the world. 

I can see some practical problems on the home front....we have a generator but not enough fuel and it's not connected directly to the house so I could use the well. That is a major concern of mine. I will be making the run to stock up in about two weeks, filling what holes there may be in the pantry. 

Luckily, my hub grew up here too, and he too, recalls empty grocery store shelves when supply barges sank or did not arrive on time. Plus the 64 quake, and then flooding. He is not against my stocking up, but I have quit bragging a bit, how well stocked we are. It's only prudent, really.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Pouncer I don't think solar is that efficient where you are, but any chance of non-fuel dependent power generation--wind or water power?


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Unfortunately, not in my specific location. A simple five acre plot smack dab in a bunch of trees, lol, don't even get much solar gain as yet. Another member here who lives just a few miles away from me in a straight line, is off grid with no special problems. Does not have to run the gen set often even in winter, to charge the batteries. 

But the house is new, the pipes PEX so they won't freeze. Just need more propane and gasoline and we're set for a good while, if I had a wood stove. Heat is an issue, to put it mildly.

I read the Interruption story above, and enjoyed it. I cannot imagine how severe a winter that would bring to us up here...and no growing season either. But I am creative, I am sure I could grow something or other, right inside the house if need be. But should something really nasty occur at the wrong time of year, it will be very difficult for even the most ingenious of us up here.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just thought it would be interesting to see what is different since last summer...

Angie


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Stirring the pot Angie??

I am so grateful that I followed those nudges I felt I was getting and prepped pretty non-stop filling in holes I was finding. This gas thing is scary and the rising prices of everything makes my pantry worth more than my savings. It is hard not to get very anxious over it all.


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

In just the past few weeks, I have settled down some. I have no idea why but things just don't seem as dire to me as they did. It might be related to the fact that I have a lot of stuff stored up, I have a big garden in place, etc.


----------



## NEOhioSmiths (Sep 28, 2007)

I go through cycles regarding anxiety over preps. I try to fall back on (1) trusting the Lord and (2) the idea of "constructive worry". If I can't do anything about it, then there's no point in worrying about it - otherwise, let my worry serve as motivation.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I go through phases of being too focused on prepping. I'm better now that I have a good stock of food and other supplies and I feel like our family would be taken care of in an emergency. I still have things I'd like to buy and do, but it all takes time. My husband doesn't help me with any of it, but he has quit making fun of me and even asks questions sometimes. He was a lot better about it when I explained that yes it's a lot of cornmeal in vac sealed bags, but when I use 3 cups each time I make cornbread, I've only got about a year's worth. And everything I've stored is something we use on a daily or weekly basis.

I don't mention my "secret" to anyone anymore. My mother thinks I'm weird, although my father does some prepping of his own. I don't talk about it anyplace but here, basically.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Why think of it as prepping? Why not think of it as living?

I don't prep. I live. I live as self-sufficiently as I can, step by step. When I look at what I do as 'Prepping for the unseen', I don't sleep so well. So I don't think of it that way. I just live my lifestyle. On occassion, DH and I run through a little scenario - what would we do if .........happened? And we see list what we need to help ourselves in that situation. It isn't prepping. It is living. It is living within our means. It is doing without. It is learning skills. It's shopping for bargains. It is doing for ourselves. It isn't prepping....exactly. 

By choosing our lifestyle carefully, we find ourselves prepared for many emergencies. Because of our choices, we can pay our bills for a year without reducing our lifestyle - longer if we would reduce it down. We can feed ourselves, doctor ourselves, fix things, and also help others, among other things. It might help to stop thinking of it as prepping for something and make it your 'style'.

And when people comment on my shopping cart's contents, I just look at them like they are dumb to be asking. "You mean you don't shop like this.....?" It really isn't there business what my choices are.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

I go through cycles too. Just 2 or 3 weeks ago I was in panic mode, and even posted here on the forum somewhere about it. Now I'm trying to find the holes in my preps (lots unfortunately) and take care of them. Making a list has been very helpful. 

I agree the gas situation is just about the scariest thing. I dred seriously calling for my propane fill in a few weeks. Can't do it now because of cash flow. 

My husband and I have been talking more about what needs to be stocked up on --- he has been a good sounding board in recent weeks. If we can just get the garden going well, I'll feel a whole lot better.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL, gee thanks Angie. This sure is a moldy oldy you pulled out of storage.

The page has grown, seems like we discuss a lot of current events that can lead to using preps

I started to panic, thanks Stan 

My preps are very limted BUT growing a little at a time. My ultimate goal, if nothing else is to not burn gas shopping as frequently.

I have enough that I am not worried about short term issues and if need be can muddle through long term with certain supplies that require lots of work. (garden/farm type resources, nothing too exciting)


My homestead is a tad more organized, have some things moving along better, added fruit trees

Progress is so s l o w but it is happening.(just like it should to stay sane)

Got my DH to humor my growing pantry since I do my best to shop well and do it on our normal grocery budget. I think he finally caved when I got 5 jars of peter pan peanut butter for $1 each. (should have gotten MORE) lol

His momma has a well stocked pantry so my eccentricities fly under the radar. Just hope he doesn't find my juice bottles filled with water stash. *gasp*


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I'd tell folks to do what my elderly relatives did in the great depression...stash away some cash in a safe place. 
that said....I came here thinking I could learn and grow. what I found was the typical 'group thing'. Heaven forbid I have an opinion, but........I did want to say to do just this. stock..grow...prepare.....and put monies in a safe place. you never know, it may be a very good thing. besides.....the pennies the banks give on interest........eh..no loss


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

mamita said:


> I'd tell folks to do what my elderly relatives did in the great depression...stash away some cash in a safe place.
> that said....I came here thinking I could learn and grow. what I found was the typical 'group thing'. Heaven forbid I have an opinion, but........I did want to say to do just this. stock..grow...prepare.....and put monies in a safe place. you never know, it may be a very good thing. besides.....the pennies the banks give on interest........eh..no loss


Mamita, please stick around the site. There are some parts of the site that are *safer* to have an opinion than others. I used to go to Gen Chat, but since my own opinions don't match the more vocal majority I just hang out in other places. I'm betting that you found the same. 

You will learn a lot here, despite our differing opinions. I think having the Homesteading thing in common we can all learn from each other. 

Thanks for the post to stash some cash --- I need to do that.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

mamita said:


> I'd tell folks to do what my elderly relatives did in the great depression...stash away some cash in a safe place.
> that said....
> *please take the time to look up german hyperinflation*
> 
> ...


----------



## snoman774 (Apr 10, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Just thought it would be interesting to see what is different since last summer...
> 
> Angie


ya know i read all the way to here and thought this was a recent post 



WOW


----------



## paddymurphy (May 23, 2008)

Hintonlady, don't let the anxiety get to ya. I have been getting back to a prepared life like I used to live (longstory summed up by just saying ex-wife's idea of preparedness was dumping every penny she could into 401k so she could pay cc when she retired). However, as a teenager I had a 2 rifles and a back pack in my room ready to go just in case the cold war turned hot. As a kid it was entertainment and a little paranoia. As I grew older I got priorities figured out and just decided it was a good way to live. I do not worry about if TSHTF. I just live my life and prepare for it. To me it is no different than having a spare tire in the car or insurance. If I need it and the skills great they are there. If I never do it was a cheap price to pay for peace of mind.
To me that is the secret---I live a good life and spend a portion of my check and time insuring my peace of mind and increasing my odds of survival. BUT the important part is I live a good life.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Sometimes I get paranoid and wonder if I'm "prepped enough" (of course not).

But sometimes I get excited and almost *want* something to happen. Then I feel guilty about it. Do you guys do that, too?

Mamita, I LIKE your opinions! Please keep posting.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

turtlehead said:


> Sometimes I get paranoid and wonder if I'm "prepped enough" (of course not).
> 
> But sometimes I get excited and almost *want* something to happen. Then I feel guilty about it. Do you guys do that, too?


I'm terrified of *IT* happening. But there are times when I wish it would get done and over with so we can get on with life.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

This snippet came from Pope Benedict:

"At the time of Augustine, the incursions of new peoples were threatening the cohesion of the world, where hitherto there had been a certain guarantee of law and of living in a juridically ordered society; at that time, then, it was a matter of strengthening the basic foundations of this peaceful societal existence, in order to survive in a changed world. Let us now consider a more or less randomly chosen episode from the Middle Ages, that serves in many respects to illustrate what we have been saying. It was commonly thought that monasteries were places of flight from the world (contemptus mundi) and of withdrawal from responsibility for the world, in search of private salvation. Bernard of Clairvaux, who inspired a multitude of young people to enter the monasteries of his reformed Order, had quite a different perspective on this. In his view, monks perform a task for the whole Church and hence also for the world. He uses many images to illustrate the responsibility that monks have towards the entire body of the Church, and indeed towards humanity; he applies to them the words of pseudo-Rufinus: âThe human race lives thanks to a few; were it not for them, the world would perish ...â. Contemplativesâcontemplantesâmust become agricultural labourersâlaborantesâhe says. The nobility of work, which Christianity inherited from Judaism, had already been expressed in the monastic rules of Augustine and Benedict. Bernard takes up this idea again. The young noblemen who flocked to his monasteries had to engage in manual labour. In fact Bernard explicitly states that not even the monastery can restore Paradise, but he maintains that, as a place of practical and spiritual âtilling the soilâ, it must prepare the new Paradise. A wild plot of forest land is rendered fertileâand in the process, the trees of pride are felled, whatever weeds may be growing inside souls are pulled up, and the ground is thereby prepared so that bread for body and soul can flourish. Are we not perhaps seeing once again, in the light of current history, that no positive world order can prosper where souls are overgrown?"

We live in a strange time. Society is breaking down. We've bred a new generation of sociopaths. Criminals control the legal system and government. "The best lack all conviction while the worst are full of passionate intensity", if I may quote Yeats. The barbarians are not just at the gates, but they are within the walls. 

I do not "stockpile" in the traditional sense. I have tried to reorder my life so that all of our calories are produced from our own land and labor. We feed and educate ourselves. It's a journey where we have not yet arrived at a destination, and perhaps we never really will. 

In a sense, me and my family have already taken the "Benedict Option". We have retreated to the monastic life, like many others. We have taken to physical labor. This restructuring of a life, this retreat from the world should not be seen as a sign of despair. For us, at least, it is a hopeful retreat ... that we may survive until better days.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm getting comforrtable with the "Hope for the Best. Plan for the worst." mentality.

It's good to be ready for an emergency. But yes, there is too much doom and gloom being broadcast and not just on this forum.

The news media is largely to blame.

However, I'm seeing the light in the darkness. I also see part of this "peak oil" armageddon as being manufactured by whomever is making all the big money out there.

True, world oil is dwindling. But we've had technologies since the 1970s to address that. Remember the 100 mpg car that was announce in the 70s. Guy who invented it sold the patent to the oil companies and auto manufacturers and it disappeared.

Guess what? Within the next two years, we'll be seeing a car from volkswagon that gets 250mpg! A hybrid from a startup company in california called Aptera that gets 300 mpg!

Solar panel and battery storage technology is getting more efficient and cheaper. Thin film solar cells that are PRINTED on mylar can be cheaply made and hung on your house like wallpaper.

Lithium polymer batteries can reduce energy storage size/weight by half. and without acid that makes safety a concern. Right now too expensive because the manufacturers say there isn't a market except for laptop buyers - remember when a laptop could only store an hours worth of electricity? Today you can run a laptop for 6 hours! The solar crowd and electric car camp are now forming the market for those storage technologies.

Infrastructure is taking advantage of wind farms. 30 new nuclear power plants are set to open up in the US in the next 20 years to address clean energy that is not oil-dependent. Nuclear technology itself has gotten dramatically cheaper, clean and safer. Only in the US has the technology remained unchanged since the 1960s. 

Toshiba had created a clean, cheap nuclear reactor the size of a christmas tree and offered it to a village in Alaska to prove that such a thing is perfect for rural, out of the way towns. The core pulls out like a big battery when the fuel is spent and can be safely transported.

Anutronic reactors could have used spent nuclear fuel for home reactors the size of a picnic cooler that can power a home for 150 years, but 911 changed that. So we can skip that technology.

It's been estimated that a 92 by 92 sq. mile solar thermal power farm set in the Mojave desert using CURRENT solar technology could supply all the power for the entire US. Are we doing it? NO. 

The reason behind all of this is that big corporations are not ready to release this.

Food shortages? It's all manipulated. The US has had the Ag technology and production capacity to feed the entire world if we wanted to. We won't and the world doesn't want us to because it would destroy the world economy.

For example. There's a shortage of rice in other countries because they cannot get it due to politics and trade agreements. There's not shortage in the US. And japan has it stockpiled. Both countries are bound by international agreements not to sell to countries that need it so the farmers in those countries don't go bankrupt.

The high food prices everyone is seeing right now is manufacted by the artificially manipulated ethanol industry that is taking huge amounts of food and converting it to SUV fuel. This is a shift in gears of what the world is used to and we forgot that "Hey, if I'm using a years worth of grain for one fillup at the pump, what am I supposed to eat for a year?"

There will be no SHTF. Ultimately the average people in the world are cash cows to the big corporations and you cannot get milk if you slaughter the cow. Look at the credit card companies!

Corporations will try to squeeze as much out of the oil culture as they can, but when that truly runs out, we will switch to the other forms of energy and food production waiting in the wings for technologies that they will not release yet.

So I hope that relaxes some of your fears for a bit. 

Don't stop prepping because it will be needed in the transitional periods to the new tech.

In the meantime, it will take a country like the US about 3 years to shift into the new tech mode. I think a large part will change in the auto industry really soon. Hybrids are the poor third choice. 300 mpg cars are a close second. But it will be over 10 years before we see solar powered, all electric cars. the auto and gas companies will not release that technology until the last drop of oil is wrung out of the ground.

Money is what drives all of the above change.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Personally I no longer think about SHTF scenarios, prepping is just a way of life and every year I try to get better at it. I also don't talk about it except here. The fewer people that know the better if the SHTF.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> Sometimes I get paranoid and wonder if I'm "prepped enough" (of course not).
> 
> But sometimes I get excited and almost *want* something to happen. Then I feel guilty about it. Do you guys do that, too?


I want something to happen, but don't feel guilty about it. Does that make me "not right" ?


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

I have long since quit trying to "recruit" folks. Most folks that know us know we are "survivalists". Surprisingly, some have even given us things. We no longer go at preps headlong but now just trying to round off the rough edges. Bought some cinnamon recently-didn't have any--hey, you can't have cinnamon buns w/o the stuff-lol. wc


----------

